# New (to me) trailer



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sold my 5x10 yesterday for $500 & picked up this 6x12 today for $560. Now the Rex has a new hauler that it will fit on w/ plenty of room.






















The jack is bent & really stiff to crank. I sprayed it good but i dont think its gonna help. I think I'm going to cut it off & get a new one & mount it on the backside of the brace. Or get a swing away & mount on the side. That would be my first choice. Sine where it is now my tail gate won't let down. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

if lubrication help . then probably the leg is bent.. i like a fold away better for smaller trailers


----------



## agrv8d (Nov 1, 2012)

nice upgrade


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

walker said:


> if lubrication help . then probably the leg is bent.. i like a fold away better for smaller trailers


Well I'm letting it soak over night & ill try again tomorrow. But it's definitely bent. I love a swing away jack.


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

From the looks of that last pic, the jack shaft is twisted. I know that will cause a hard crank. You might be able to take a big pair of channel locks and turn it back around.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

rewired said:


> From the looks of that last pic, the jack shaft is twisted. I know that will cause a hard crank. You might be able to take a big pair of channel locks and turn it back around.


I didn't even think about that but now that you point it out I do see that it's turned 90*. I'll have to see if I can spin it back around. Thanks!


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks good man.. I just sold my 18ft last month and downsized to a 6x12 with a drop gate.. sold the big one for 1300 and pick up the small one for 390. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice find. 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

My 16' has the same jack and I have the same problem with it twisting. The flat spot should face forward. I also will take grease and melt it down and run it into the jack. But I use mine everyday and it makes it smooth like butta. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice P want to sell it I need one that size.lol My buddies trailer is the same I have to take the Jack off :what: of the frame so the tail gate doesn't hit when we got a bike in the truck too.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

nice trailer P


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

First test ride. 










Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Been looking for a bigger trailer myself. Have a little 5x8' aluminum now but I can only fit my Brute on it. When the wife goes along I have to put her Brute on the truck bed. Prob with THAT is that it is too long unless I pull the toolbox!! Uuugghh...

Nice find though; good for you!!


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey p did u get my pm?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Someones Peekin in my back window.


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

Don't look now, but you're being followed. Floor it.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Sold my 5x10 yesterday for $500 & picked up this 6x12 today for $560. Now the Rex has a new hauler that it will fit on w/ plenty of room.
> View attachment 12321
> 
> View attachment 12322
> ...


I removed my jack from the original location with a 4" grinder(replaced the grinding wheel with a cutoff wheel) cleaned all old welds up with the grinder.Then put a hole in the rear support brace and welded it in place. the tailgate drops perfectly . I can cook out and sit on the tailgate now without having to unhook the trailer..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I'm getting a welder for christmas so hopefully I can cut the old one off and weld on a new swing away. I've got some air tools just need to pick up a cutoff wheel.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nice trailer


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Plenty of room for a cooler behind the Rex now.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

oh yeah. lots of room to strap down other stuff.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Someones Peekin in my back window.


The first time I took mine out I had that problem. I kept thinking some jerk was tailgating.


----------

